# Zim court scraps controversial Mugabe insult law- news24



## LequteMan (Oct 31, 2013)

Zimbabwe's highest court has scrapped a law against insulting the president that has been used to arrest opponents and critics of veteran leader Robert Mugabe, a court official said on Thursday.
In the last decade dozens of dissidents have been arrested on charges of insulting the 89-year-old ruler. Some, including a leading opposition figure who called Mugabe a "tired donkey" ahead of elections this year, have been detained for weeks.

However, the Constitutional Court ruled on Wednesday that the offence of undermining the authority of the president and "communicating falsehoods" ran counter to the freedom of expression enshrined in a constitution introduced in March, a court official told Reuters.

Source: news24

see more at http://www.news24.com/Africa/Zimbabwe/Zim-court-scraps-controversial-Mugabe-insult-law-20131031


----------



## phealip (Oct 31, 2013)

...and we say Nigeria is a bad country to live in.

This is the consolation tale of a tired Nigerian male.


----------

